# new tappecue v2 is available



## aussiq (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi everyone. Just giving the heads up if your looking for a new meat thermometer tappecue has just released its new model v2. 

From the reasearch ive done on this forum and on the web the v1 was well recomended. So ive decided as iam building a reverse flow smoker that i need the tappecue v2.

I see having the 4 probes a big advantage especially for me as iam a beginner. And meat is so expensive here so i dont want to spoil it by under or over cooking

Iam in australia and tappecue have been really great in assisting me with my questions and has been most helpfull.

I will be ordering the tappecue v2 right after i submit this post. Iam excited.

The tappecue hasnt been released in australia yet i will be testing the v2 on australian power which is different to US power (beta tester)

And of course i will follow up this post with a reveiw so hopefully it will help others


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2016)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## icyhot (Jun 16, 2016)

The only difference is the case. It's more weather resistant


----------



## aussiq (Jul 1, 2016)

20160630_123637.jpg



__ aussiq
__ Jul 1, 2016






Well here it is finally arrived. I just need to finished my smoker so i can test it. Looks like the antenna is now internal [emoji]128512[/emoji]. Ive downloaded the tappecue app for my phone and just need to set it all up. I will probably do this on the weekend and let you no how i go


----------



## westby (Jul 1, 2016)

I have the original.  You will love it.


----------

